# The Icarus 3 Project



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

I've started a Minecraft project of epic size.

I'm building a spacecraft based roughly off of the Icarus 2 from the movie Sunshine(2007). Definitely one of my favorite movies.











This is being built on my Minecraft server: SovereignCraft Creative (IP: bastioncraft.com:25566 )
If you want to see this in person feel free to drop in, ask for DaedalicMind. ^^

Here are some pics of my progress.  When complete the ship should be about 250m long x 123m tall. Which is the current height limit of MC. As soon as we upgrade to 1.2 I'm going to make the solar shield much larger to get a more proportional look. I can't wait!


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

*UPDATE!*

We've gone to 1.2 allowing me to increase the solar shields diameter to 235m!

Now for the hard part adding the detail. XD





















*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is my most recent progress! I came up with a back-story too.

Icarus 3 was launched 2 years after the presumed success of Icarus 2. (movie - Sunshine 2007)
Icarus 3's mission is simple: if possible find Icarus 1 and 2 to determine if any crew are left alive or what caused their demise. It is a rescue and reconnaissance mission that will bring them into the corona-sphere of the sun itself.

[Project about 10% complete]
-fun fact- This is the absolute largest project I have ever undertaken. 235m tall x 291m long


----------

